# Hello Sailnet Community!



## Neto Nomads (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all!

My boyfriend and I recently bought a 1976 30' Cape Dory Ketch and are looking forward to transitioning from dirt beneath our feet to fiberglass and teak! We are restoring the boat and are aiming to get it into the Maine waters in the next 2 months. We have plans to eventually head down the coast and around the Bahamian Islands. We've had dreams of this for the past 2 years and finally took the leap!

I'm currently looking up insurance for the boat. Any advice? Or direction of who to go with? I got a quote from BoatUS that seemed rather steep however this is the first time I'm insuring a boat...any guidance would be so greatly appreciated!

Thank you!!

Carolyn and Nick

The Modern Day Nomads


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

What do you call steep? Usually Boat US is competitive.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Carolyn and Nick! Welcome to the best sailing forum there is!

High on insurance? What were you quoted? did you get a Survey I needed one for my boat. It actually went down last year (the insurance not the boat.)

Nick, please! don't put that "heater" in your boat! (hydraulic cement is NOT refractory cement) 
http://lynnmfg.com/
http://www.traditionaloven.com/articles/81/insulating-fire-bricks
You also need a secondary type of plate above the fire that will burn the unburnt gases and residue. Old timers called it a smoke shelf but not quite the same, it needs to be hot enough to work like a secondary burner. also a grate or shaker grate for the ash to drop under the fire, and a drawer... and a... and a...   Not to scare you.. but to scare you, I've seen creosote fire and oil soot fires in boilers, chimneys and flue pipes. Creosote will be a problem in your design, unless you use coal or charcoal. Which of course make deadly gases.

Pics of the boat are looked forward to by everyone here!


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

See Flo at Progressive ..I got a super deal...Dale


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Progressive wont insure boats over 20 years old if I recall? (edit: see next post)

I've always had Boat US so I don't have anything to compare, but their customer service is great, seems competitive, and my rate has gone down ever year we have owned our boat. 

I would like to increase the coverage to better represent the actual value of the boat with the upgrades but its not possible at the moment.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Limitations of Boat and Personal Watercraft
The following coverages are not available with Progressive boat and personal watercraft insurance:

•Physical Damage coverage on boats more than 15 years old and worth more than $20,000 (in some states, the maximum is boats more than 20 years old and worth more than $40,000) 
•Physical Damage Only policies 
•Engine/Motor Only coverage 
Certain types of boats/PWCs cannot be insured with a Progressive boat or personal watercraft insurance policy. The following list is a sample of what we cannot insure with boat or personal watercraft insurance:

•Boats over 50 feet in length and/or with values over $250,000 (in some states, the maximum is boats over 35 ft. in length and/or over $175,000 in value)
•PWC valued over $27,000
•Boats with max speed exceeding 75 mph
•Boats that do not meet published U.S. Coast Guard standards
•Boats used as a primary residence ("Live Aboards") 
•All amphibious land boats, hovercraft or airboats 
•Homemade boats without a serial number 
•Houseboats that do not have motors 
•Boats with more than two owners

http://www.progressive.com/boat/boat-watercraft-insurance.aspx


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I got a policy in hand, on a 1967 Cal /with 8hp motor.28ft..........Dale


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

T37Chef:847964 said:


> Limitations of Boat and Personal Watercraft
> The following coverages are not available with Progressive boat and personal watercraft insurance:
> 
> •Physical Damage coverage on boats more than 15 years old and worth more than $20,000 (in some states, the maximum is boats more than 20 years old and worth more than $40,000)  /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Neto Nomads (Feb 24, 2012)

Happy Spring Solstice everyone! 

Thanks so much for the information. I will look into Progressive. BoatUS was quoting around $1000 for the year. Is that about accurate? Like I said, first time buying boating insurance so it's all new to me! 

Also, thank you Denise O30 for all the heater information. Nick wanted me to pass along that it is first prototype testing size and will get extensive testing in the workshop before any installation. I have forwarded your message on to him so he can look over all the information you provided! Safety absolutely comes first!! 

Thanks again for all the help everyone!! I'm so glad to become apart of such a supportive community! 

Sincerely, 

Carolyn


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got Boat US for my 1987, 34' Catalina and pay about $450 a year.
I've been with them quite a few years and have never had a claim. I'm sure that is a factor as well as my many more years of boating experience and taking a number of boating classes with the Power Squadron and CG Aux. 
I'm also limited to the Chesapeake Bay and it tributaries. I can't go outside those limits.
They look at everything.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

My grandparents were Carolyn and Nick. No sailboat, though.


----------



## Neto Nomads (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info chuck53, I surely appreciate it! That must be why ours was so expensive, I put down that our cruising area includes the Atlantic coast, Florida and the Bahamas. We aren't planning a trip to the Caribbean for a while so maybe I should just focus on Maine for now


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Neto Nomads said:


> Thanks for the info chuck53, I surely appreciate it! That must be why ours was so expensive, I put down that our cruising area includes the Atlantic coast, Florida and the Bahamas. We aren't planning a trip to the Caribbean for a while so maybe I should just focus on Maine for now


Yes, Only get coverage for the areas that you plan on sailing in. Later, if you want to travel south, touch base with your insurance carrier and make the change at that time. No need to pay for something you are not using.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Chuck53 is absolutely correct.
Your insurance premiums will be much lower if you start out sailing off the New England coast. Premiums for sailing in the Bahamas or Caribbean get more expensive and even impossible to find during hurricane season. 
You can call your insurance company and add a rider for 6 months (or some period of time) to your policy to cover you elsewhere as you move about. Insurance in the Caribbean during the winter (not hurricane season) is obtainable (obviously) as this is when most people head south on their boats.
You could also try getting insurance for your boat through a company that may be insuring your house or car (or both - they like doing package deals). My boat is covered by my co-owners home insurance co. (Allstate I think) for local use and is < $500/yr. 
I hate paying for boat insurance but I'd hate even more paying from my own pocket for the damages my boat did to some mega-expensive boat should the occasion ever arise.
Research, be safe and have fun.
CD 30 is a very pretty boat in my opinion.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Lake Superior Sailor:847961 said:


> See Flo at Progressive ..I got a super deal...Dale


We did, too. Think we pay like $34 a month. We also have the BoatUS package that includes everything though.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Progressive has been insuring my 1969 for the past two years.


----------



## SeanL (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Mid-life moron here... nice to meet everyone. O.K. I need help.... mostly for my life choice's, anyway I already know I am an idiot so if your going to reply to this just to chew me up don't bother I don't care. I need everything the only things I have in great abundance is time and effort.


----------

